# Broadleaf signalgrass?



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I've got an infestation of broadleaf signalgrass in my coastal field. I know Pastora should help to take out the signalgrass. Any other options? Has anyone here tried the method of glyphosphate at a pint per acre after first cutting? Roundup WeatherMax is labeled for an application like this?

The signalgrass has been very prolific at producing seeds and encroaching. Thanks.


----------

